# wurzburg stellplatze germany



## ozwhit

hi all just stayed here a few nights ago , no services but quiet albeit being by a bridge, right on the river , lovely views and just a few mins walk into town , says for 10 vans , but i counted 40 , great for bigger vans , 3 euros per night , go over the bridge and turn left after 50m , heres the address :

dreikronenstrasse 2
97070
wurzburg
gps: n49 47 52 E 9 55 23 

regards gary


----------

